# plow wont turn left all the time fisher minute mount



## rcmracing (Feb 17, 2014)

i have a fisher minute mount. pump and piston all in one. plow will lift and tun right but wont go left . some times it will turn left. i do not hear motor engaging. could it be controller? i don't really know how can i test?


----------



## jhall22guitar (Dec 11, 2011)

Put in the wrong section.


----------



## BBC co (Nov 29, 2012)

Definatly wrong subforum.

So not hearing the motor, you just push the left and it does not move at all?

I have a similar issue but mine moves right rather then left some times and will eventually go left as well as not lift 

But I had this problem last year on a fisher different model but i replaced the solinoid under the hood and cleaned all the connections and it ran fine out of the gate this season for first half of the storms and is slowly working back to not turning left. For the 10$ i'd start with the solinoid and clean the connections under the hood as any corrosion on the sytem can cause issues. I get alot of blow over and it goes right in my grill and actually got to my fuse block and coroded a copper trace in it.


----------

